# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Tauchen im Süden

## schiene

Ich habe zwar keinen Tauchschein war aber früher schon des öfteren tauchen.Werde aber wenn es die Zeit erlaubt mir mal einen zu legen.
Auf jeden Fall finde ich es unter Wasser absolut faszinierend.
Hier ein kleiner Bericht aus dem Focus:
Tauchen in Thailand: Abtauchen, wo andere nur am Strand liegen - Thailand - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

----------

